# Trim 1/16" off edge of glass?



## darsunt

I have a piece of glass, 5" wide. I need to trim just 1/16" off the end.
I've heard you can use a sharpening stone, or emery cloth, but it takes a long time. Have you guys done this?


----------



## Windows on Wash

You could file it down but be darn careful and make sure you have the proper PPE (forearms, gloves, etc) gear on.

Wet the area as well to keep any dust down.

It will take a little while too.


----------



## oberon

How large and thick is this piece of glass? 

It's doable, but removing 1/16" by hand you could potentially be looking at a couple of hours or more for even a relatively short edge on a thinner lite. If it's a longer edge and/or thicker lite then the time involved to remove the excess material may be way beyond the value of the glass.

And as WoW pointed out, you absoluely want to make sure that you are wearing the right personal protection...


----------



## joecaption

For that small a piece of glass I'd just go get another piece.
If you took it to a glass shop they could sand it down pretty fast on there wet sander but it would cost more then a new piece of glass most likyl.


----------



## darsunt

The glass is 1/8" thick.
Sounds difficult. Will have to think about this one.


----------



## BigJim

I would gently clamp the glass between two straight pieces of wood just so the 1/16" sticks out, take a diamond tile cuter on a side grinder and grind it off gently, don't try to grind too much at a time, it will over heat the glass and crack it, just grind a little and let it cool then do it again.


----------



## kwikfishron

Hope it' not tempered glass. :wink:


----------



## BigJim

kwikfishron said:


> Hope it' not tempered glass. :wink:


Hmmm, I forgot about that, tempered glass can be be ground off but no more than an 1/8" then you will be taking one heck of a chance it will shatter.


----------



## HomeSealed

Many moons ago I worked for my in-laws in their auto and commercial glazing business. Custom cut glass on site is an everyday occurrence: I used Milwaukee grinder with sanding discs that would remove that amount of material in 5 secs on the jobsite, otherwise if there was time to bring it back to the shop we had a nice wet-grinder that would deliver a nice polished edge. 
I would NOT attempt to cut that amount of glass off whether with a glass cutter or diamond blade.


----------



## UFoPilot

Sand it off with a belt sander


----------



## BigJim

HomeSealed said:


> Many moons ago I worked for my in-laws in their auto and commercial glazing business. Custom cut glass on site is an everyday occurrence: I used Milwaukee grinder with sanding discs that would remove that amount of material in 5 secs on the jobsite, otherwise if there was time to bring it back to the shop we had a nice wet-grinder that would deliver a nice polished edge.
> I would NOT attempt to cut that amount of glass off whether with a glass cutter or diamond blade.


I wouldn't try to *cut *that little amount off either but it can be ground off with a diamond cutter instead of cut off.


----------

